# Those stupid Teddy Tanks!



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I no there are a thousand threads about this. But I decided to check out the teddy tank facebook page (Of which I've been banned for ranting) and I saw someone post a picture....They bought a teddy tank and put their fish in it.
UGGGHHHHHH. But I can't YELL at them, so my anger is being pushed around and making this unbearable. I have terrible anger issues.....mainly saying things I shouldn't....especially when it comes to the welfare of animals. I'm going to drive myself mad with this crap!!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Omg that poor thing has no where to swim


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

How is this okay? Humane? Acceptable? It's rather infuriating!


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

If you very politely 'inform' them about the tank; TT will perhaps leave the comment up. I just looked and I still see 3 of the posts I made. I went with something like, "Hey, these are adorable for storage. I'd be awesome for Legos. But it's probably not the best tank for something alive. Goldfish will produce too much waste and Bettas need a heater to thrive. It'd be sad to keep losing your pets!"


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I took a similar route to Rosewynn and got banned from posting on the page.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been nice, I've been brutal, but the fact is, I've been honest. I even stopped a customer from ordering. Teddy Tank just doesn't want people to know the truth. If people know the truth,then they won't buy the product.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe Teddy Tank can change. Instead of having stuff animals enveloping bowls, maybe they should make aquariums 2.5 gal. and up with animals painted on the outside. And themed patterns and pictures so the buyer can theme it from ocean to forest to cuddly and cute too scary Dark Knight. It's a much better idea then a cuddly death trap.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

Dear lord that betta looks huge in that small bowl . My PetSmart is selling these now...


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

'~'


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

X_X
I'm So mad I don't even know what to say. I'm about to cry D; That poor creature.


----------



## AmongstTheWaves (Sep 9, 2014)

Have you seen this? Reminds me of the teddy bear...

https://www.myfunfish.com/


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Omg thats tragic, its a monkey not a bear! But for real that rediculous! Way to small! Might be cute on vday with candy.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

;~; that poor little guy.... I don't even know what to say,
but I have an urge to yell at a person who commented on facebook....


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

AmongstTheWaves said:


> Have you seen this? Reminds me of the teddy bear...
> 
> https://www.myfunfish.com/


 I saw the commercial... just not right


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Now that "My Fun Fish" tank is a good idea if only it were bigger. Make them like 2.5 gallons and up and that'd be great but it's too small as it is.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Can the IBC get involved to stop this? We need to ban together and put something on Facebook about bettafish education. Thank goodness that I have not seen Teddy Bear Tank being advertised anywhere in the Orlando, FL metro area. Also has anyone email PETA? 

One thing for sure I am glad is that my Walmart in Oviedo, FL does not sell betta fish only supplies. 

Comments?


----------



## PanActress (Jul 29, 2013)

Not that I support/defend these, because I think they are a terrible idea, but I think that particular picture shows the stock photo insert that the tanks come with. That is only a picture of a fish not a real fish. 

Here's a picture of the unicorn version with the same "fish":
http://www.jennsblahblahblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/teddy-tank6.jpg

So hopefully that makes you feel a little less upset? 

Here's an actual fish in one:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kuxOQ_TY-...s1600/304859_459218887443802_1278529070_n.jpg

The bowl looks about the same as many people keep their bettas in. What concerns me most about this concept is the idea that fish bowls are now toys, and what if a child wants to cuddle it? I cringe thinking of a small child simply seeing a stuffed toy instead of a living creature's home.

I see this at my RiteAid placed up front at the registers and my stomach feels a little sick every time. The only good thing about seeing them when I go there, is it means they haven't been sold.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

You know what, facebook page. Someone could make a facebook page.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Report it to PETA


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

yogosans14 said:


> Report it to PETA


PETA actually doesn't cover pet fish so there is no use in doing that


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

PETA only cares about animals that "matter." They went a little too far, one time. THey made the 2010 canada olympic mascots bloodthirsty seal killers. Like, HEY. RACIST.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> PETA actually doesn't cover pet fish so there is no use in doing that


Do they cover anything with scales? I think I was told they only care about "cute and fuzzy" animals.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I have no idea. I just know that they do not cover pet fish.


----------



## AmongstTheWaves (Sep 9, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Now that "My Fun Fish" tank is a good idea if only it were bigger. Make them like 2.5 gallons and up and that'd be great but it's too small as it is.


I thought the same thing, it's basically a manual UGF






Reccka said:


> Do they cover anything with scales? I think I was told they only care about "cute and fuzzy" animals.


I think I have heard of 'fish skin' leather, I do know there are eel skin products. Though, I also believe that peta only cares about mammals (well, they were pretty offended by shark fin soup, but that in itself is cruel-I never realized how the sharks were 'harvested')


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Actually, that's not a real fish. It's the piece of printed cardboard that comes with the tank, to show you what it might look like. They do that with a lot of things.
That being said, it's still a horrible product. My friend even sent a nasty note to the company about it as soon as she saw them at the pet store. It would be fine if the intended purpose was to be a piggy bank or something like that, but marketing it as a "fish tank" is just flat-out inhumane.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Someone should send this information to "The Ellen Show." We all know she loves animals and of course fishes too since she is Dory too. Maybe she might make a comment about his on her show but maybe not due to legal reasons?

Who makes this Teddy Bear? I have never seen this advertised in the Orlando metro area where I am from.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

The whole company is called "Teddy Tank."


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I saw them at my Petsmart....


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I was at petsmart buying some fish things and this couple were buying goldfish, they had to have 6-8 in the bag. They bought 2 of thos teddy tanks for these goldfish. 2. Thats at least 3 goldfish in each teddy tank. Disgusting.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

hgual22 said:


> I was at petsmart buying some fish things and this couple were buying goldfish, they had to have 6-8 in the bag. They bought 2 of thos teddy tanks for these goldfish. 2. Thats at least 3 goldfish in each teddy tank. Disgusting.


 That's horrible, especially for goldfish!!! They require space and they poop too much!! Especially with three in each.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I hate those people so badly


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Let the hate flow through you


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> Maybe Teddy Tank can change. Instead of having stuff animals enveloping bowls, maybe they should make aquariums 2.5 gal. and up with animals painted on the outside. And themed patterns and pictures so the buyer can theme it from ocean to forest to cuddly and cute too scary Dark Knight. It's a much better idea then a cuddly death trap.


That's actually a really good idea


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> That's actually a really good idea


Thank you


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Just a reminder that FB links are not allowed on the forum. When found they will be removed. We can't control what is said on any social networks so good or bad its best to not bring those type issues to our community. Thanks


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry, I won't do it again.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

I actually have a teddy tank. (No no no, not to keep my fish in, but to keep my hair clips,hair bands, and other things for my hair). It's actually quite big and roomy. People act as if it's smaller than an atom. It's quite big and roomy. I wanted to see how it could hold a fish. So I cleaned out the bowl and put some gravel and a plant in and put Momo in. It's quite roomy but since its 1 gallon it's much small. So after my research I put Momo back in his 4 gallon tank and put my hair stuff back in it. I mean it's not a bad idea if you use it to put stuff like, accesories, toys, treats, and other stuff. So no it's not incredibly small. It is small though, but it's big at the same time. It's a medium size, it's very roomy as well. And there is no way for the fur to fall in. The inside is made of a silk like fabric and the outside is made of fur. I would not reccomend to put a fish in it, but stop over reacting about it.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sorry but 1 gallon is incredibly small for a fish.....


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

I think a 1 gallon is fine; different strokes and all...

I just think it'd be a pain in the butt to maintain, not to mention you can't add a heater which is worrisome.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> I'm sorry but 1 gallon is incredibly small for a fish.....


I said it was still small... did you read the whole thing?


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, I checked out their FB page today, too. Sadly, they seem to have gotten a lot publicity because of some blogger called Southern Mom Loves. I seriously felt like b!tching out that blogger and everyone commenting on that page, and telling them how stupid they all are.


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

They could actually be a pretty cute Idea if they were like 2 times bigger and had a heater, filter, and other things,


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Look its not the greatest tank ok but i seen worse than that so ....


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I got so mad when I saw the teddy tanks at my petsmart.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Even with a filter and heater, you run the risk of kids forgetting there's a live animal in there and playing with the toy part. What happens when a kid picks it up and shakes it or walks around swinging it? I think it's just a bad idea to mix toys and live animals in this fashion. As a mother, yes I watch my kid a lot, but there are times when she runs around playing on her own while I'm busy (cooking, cleaning, computer). It's common that children under 5 need to be reminded of safety issues a lot, so a toy with a live animal in it would have to be out of her reach whenever you can't remind her that there's an animal inside that could get hurt if she played with the toy.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Supposedly you can take the 'teddy' part off of the tank. I think it's a horrible idea for the same thing Sadist said. 

There are worse/smaller tanks out there than this, but honestly what kid is going to want a teddy bear sitting on a shelf that they can't play with, and when they do it has a huge gap in it's tummy?!

A friend's daughter got one (not from the friend) for Christmas and sent me a picture saying it reminded her of me. I didn't have the heart to say "Please promise me you won't put a fish in there."


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Hopefully these teddy tanks will go away. But they're one gallon, that's better than half a gallon, right?


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

ellekay said:


> Supposedly you can take the 'teddy' part off of the tank. I think it's a horrible idea for the same thing Sadist said.
> 
> There are worse/smaller tanks out there than this, but honestly what kid is going to want a teddy bear sitting on a shelf that they can't play with, and when they do it has a huge gap in it's tummy?!
> 
> A friend's daughter got one (not from the friend) for Christmas and sent me a picture saying it reminded her of me. I didn't have the heart to say "Please promise me you won't put a fish in there."


I think that was nice of you to not say anything even though you hate teddy tanks.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

ellekay said:


> Supposedly you can take the 'teddy' part off of the tank. I think it's a horrible idea for the same thing Sadist said.
> 
> There are worse/smaller tanks out there than this, but honestly what kid is going to want a teddy bear sitting on a shelf that they can't play with, and when they do it has a huge gap in it's tummy?!
> 
> A friend's daughter got one (not from the friend) for Christmas and sent me a picture saying it reminded her of me. I didn't have the heart to say "Please promise me you won't put a fish in there."


Heh, maybe you could suggest to her that it would be interesting to see how long one of these last in there?

http://www.hexbug.com/hexbug-aquabot-single-pack.html?gclid=CNajqNbPisMCFc1_MgodtyAApw

A toy tank for a toy fish.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I posted:

These would be all right for storage, but quite honestly they're nowhere near habitable for any sort of fish. If the tanks were rectangular and could hold at least 2.5 gallons and a heater, perhaps they'd work for bettas. As they are, a parent is likely to end up buying fish after fish as each is unable to survive, thus teaching their child that irresponsibility is okay and animal lives are worthless. Please don't buy this for fish. Buy it for candy, buy it as a piggy bank, but don't buy it as a fish tank.


----------

